

Stealthy Dopant-Level Hardware Trojans [pdf] - sdoering
http://people.umass.edu/gbecker/BeckerChes13.pdf

======
jloughry
In _Workshop on Cryptographic Hardware and Embedded Systems (CHES 2013)_ ,
Santa Barbara, California, August 20-23, 2013.

    
    
      @inproceedings{Becker2013,
          author = {Georg T.~Becker and Francesco Regazzoni and Christof Paar and Wayne P.~Burleson},
          title = {Stealthy Dopant-Level Hardware Trojans},
          booktitle = {Workshop on Cryptographic Hardware and Embedded Systems (CHES 2013)},
          address = {Santa Barbara, California},
          month = {August 20--23},
          year = 2013,
          note = {\URL{http://people.umass.edu/gbecker/BeckerChes13.pdf}},
      }

